# Any one fishing this weekend



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Since its the last week before the kids are going back to school was wondering any one gonna try fishing this weekend nights or day. Lots of water in Houston right now. Y'all think the fish would still be bitting with all this water. Is LL getting any of this rain. Trying to decide if it's even worth going up there.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

As Loy would say you never know if you don't go.
I hope to hit the lake side if work allows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I live mid-lake and have barely seen a drop of rain as of noon today.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll probably head out there Saturday afternoon if weather permits.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I think I will be fishing somewhere. But just not sure where as of now. 


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

I live on the souht side of LL and we have not had but a few drops here so far. However I just drove back in from Houston and it is coming up 59 almost to Cleveland. We will see if the rain get to LL tonight.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I was planning on going in the morning, but my partner just called off with a bad neck.
Ive never put my boat in by myself, but I think I can handle it if I decide I want to go alone.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

missed the past 3 weeks helping out my brother and his new house... you can find me on Lake Houston sat AM bright and early going to get some cats ansd not coming back with out them..... hope I am not there til Tuesday really need to be off the water before 1pm. ( darn honey do list )


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I will see how Somerville is now that it is open again.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Bruce I am sure I will be there sometime this weekend, most likely in the evening. Fish gotta eat rain storm or not especially high energy fish like striper.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm hitting the lake this Saturday morning. Gotta run the boat and gonna see about dem der white bass.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Yep, I will be out there somewhere.


----------



## Tmagee (Aug 6, 2015)

We're hitting the lake Saturday morning in search of the whites.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

decisions decisions decisions. I think I will be somewhere , been nursing a back issue and I think burcitus in my knee and hip. Hurts at home or work might as well go fishing.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

I was thinking of hitting the lake Friday morning but not sure about these storms. Daughter might not like getting rained on out on the water.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

dbullard said:


> decisions decisions decisions. I think I will be somewhere , been nursing a back issue and I think burcitus in my knee and hip. Hurts at home or work might as well go fishing.


Good point.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Any one hitting the dam tomorrow night ? I'm thinking of going after work tomorrow night but scare of the dark if i'm the only boat and alone.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

dbullard said:


> decisions decisions decisions. I think I will be somewhere , been nursing a back issue and I think burcitus in my knee and hip. Hurts at home or work might as well go fishing.


dbullard fishing is the best pain killer medicine.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

10 gates now. Be careful.


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm heading up to Palestine late tomorrow night to give it a whirl on Saturday. Haven't fished there in probably 15 years, but my cousin keeps telling me the hybrids seem to be pretty cooperative right now so I'm gonna go give it a shot. 

Mike


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

brucevannguyen said:


> Any one hitting the dam tomorrow night ? I'm thinking of going after work tomorrow night but scare of the dark if i'm the only boat and alone.


 The Boogie man will be there Bruce !!! 
I think I will try to make it Saturday night, working in Columbus this week and time I get back home to tired to go and you want to be alert fishing below the dam at night
Be safe and hope you have some others down there.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Pet Spoon said:


> 10 gates now. Be careful.


Newbie here..what does this mean? LOL


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

goodable, its just a caution, means there is a bit more water coming out than last week. This will make the current a little stronger and the rolling waves close the cable, mainly in the middle section, a bit bigger than they were. It is still safe just need to be aware the issues stay alert.

Oh and the more water flow the more challenging it can be to hold anchor safely.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks. I'm planning my first trip to the lower dam Saturday night, any other safety tip?


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Weather permitting, I'm sure out be out in LL somewhere this weekend. Probably mid lake, but if the weather is good and I'm in an adventurous mood, I may venture farther south to the PI area.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I changed gears and I'm heading to the salt this weekend instead. Moses Lake here I come so keep the gate open!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Getting ready to leave houston. If y'all don't hear from me tomorrow I probably be floating down river some where. Hopefully with my life jacket on.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

brucevannguyen said:


> Getting ready to leave houston. If y'all don't hear from me tomorrow I probably be floating down river some where. Hopefully with my life jacket on.


I'm down here close to the mouth of the river i 'll keep an eye out for you drifting by.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

Taking the yak up to Coleto Creek. Being as I caught my PB 12 lb 3 oz bass the last time there in Febr it may be tough to match the excitement but I'm gonna try.


----------



## Tmagee (Aug 6, 2015)

190 west roadbed was a bust for us, fished daylight til 9am with no action. It got pretty rough Saturday afternoon and our cat fishing was as bad as the morning attempt for whites.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I have plans to be out Friday night below the dam, and possibly sat night too. I'll be heading home to sleep and change fishing partners during the day sat.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Let us know how you do beaux. I think you can find them. You seems to got them figured out. You gonna be very tired fishing nights. Drive safe. Have a partner stay awake and talk to you while you drive. That alway works. Can't tell you how many time I went off the road driving because of night fishing.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Let us know how you do beaux. I think you can find them. You seems to got them figured out. You gonna be very tired fishing nights. Drive safe. Have a partner stay awake and talk to you while you drive. That alway works. Can't tell you how many time I went off the road driving because of night fishing.


 My buddy fishing with me on Friday night is an LEO on night shift. It's his normal operating hours and some of the only time he can fish with me, so it fits his schedule well. Hes driving lol.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

looks like all my buddies that had planned to fish sat night have bailed, so I'll probably just be down there tmrw night unless someone talks me into going.


----------

